
Hong Kong protesters march again, hope to explain grievances to Chinese visitors - realshadow
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-hongkong-extradition/hong-kong-protesters-march-again-hope-to-explain-grievances-to-chinese-visitors-idUSKCN1U203Y#123
======
keanzu
I can only see this ending one way. Sooner or later China will apply its laws
to Hong Kong.

~~~
hker
Arguably, all previous major protests are defending against applying Chinese
law or practices to Hong Kong.

1\. the 2003 protest to oppose the anti-subversion law (Hong Kong Basic Law
Article 23) in the name of national security.

2\. the 2014 Umbrella protest against the proposal to pre-screen candidates
for Chief Executive which restricts democracy.

3\. the 2019 anti-extradition protest against extradition into China.

As many commentaries in Hong Kong have pointed out, the root cause of the
protests is that the ideology of Hong Kong (individualism aligning closer to
the free and democratic world) clashes with that of China (authoritarianism,
where economic development and national security are the most important). Some
said that Hong Kong is one of the frontiers in the new Cold War.

